# Quel tarif



## Etoile (13 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour je souhaiterais savoir en ce moment j'accueille une petite fille sur 30h par semaine. Et la le contrat va sûrement augmenter et passer à 40h. Je lui demande 3,6 de l'heure et 3,10 IE sur année complète. 
Pensez vous que le tarif soit trop élevé ?


----------



## booboo (13 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour , 
les parents ont signé le contrat et ont donc accepté ce tarif pour 30 heures non ? 
Ils doivent bien se douter, qu'en travaillant 10 heures de plus, cela va augmenter le montant de la mensualisation.
Donc non je ne suis pas choquée.
Regardez juste si vous ne dépassez pas le tarif journalier Maxi.


----------



## Lijana (13 Octobre 2022)

Pour les ind il faut voir combien d'heures par jour vous avez l'enfant, car si ce sont 10h votre taux d'indemnité est inférieure, vous avez l'obligation d'apliquer au moins le minimum légal.

pour le taux horaire je ne pense pas qu'il soit élevé, mais cela dopend des secteurs


----------



## Lijana (13 Octobre 2022)

booboo il faudrait qu'elle travaille  plus de 12 heures par jour à ce taux horaire pour déposer le plafond


----------



## Lijana (13 Octobre 2022)

dépasser le plafond


----------



## Etoile (13 Octobre 2022)

Je lui avais fait un taux horaire à 3,8 pour 30h et 2,9 en IE. 
La je lui ai baissé car il y a plus d'heure mais j'ai augmenté les IE même si je sais que je Suis en dessous du tarif réglementé


----------



## Etoile (13 Octobre 2022)

Je lui avais fait un taux horaire à 3,8 pour 30h et 2,9 en IE. 
La je lui ai baissé car il y a plus d'heure mais j'ai augmenté les IE même si je sais que je Suis en dessous du tarif reglemente


----------



## MeliMelo (13 Octobre 2022)

Tout dépend de votre secteur, de ne ce que vous proposez également. Moi je suis à peu près sur les mêmes taux que vous (sauf IE je suis plus chère) et je suis déjà une des plus chères de mon secteur alors que je démarre. La moyenne nationale est à 3€70. Ca dépend vraiment de plein de critères, et également de combien de places vous avez sur votre agrément.


----------



## booboo (13 Octobre 2022)

""La je lui ai baissé car il y a plus d'heure mais j'ai augmenté les IE même si je sais que je Suis en dessous du tarif reglemente""

NON, NON et NON !
En plus vous le savez que vous êtes en dessous ! cela n'est pas possible, il faut respecter les montants mini des IE !

Et un conseil, il vaut mieux faire l'inverse, monter son taux horaire ! (pour la retraite etc...)


----------



## Etoile (13 Octobre 2022)

Aie d'accord. Vu que la maman va avoir son salaire augmenté c'est aides vont diminuer. Et de sa poche elle va sortir 400 euros c'est ce qu'elle m'a dit ce matin. Mais bon pour 40h je baisserais pas le tarif. Je lui ai dit


----------



## Nina. (13 Octobre 2022)

Pourquoi se mettre en dessous sur les IE??! Avec les augments des prix par tout, tu devrais augmenter au lieu de se mettre en dessous!
concernant le taux horaire, comme dit les collègues, ça depend de ta région, mais tu peux augmenter jusqu'à la limite du plafond.


----------



## Nounou22 (13 Octobre 2022)

La maman va pas changer de tranche d'aide du jour au lendemain, c'est faux.... c'est en fonction du quotient familial calculé sur la déclaration de revenu donc elle va avoir les mêmes aides pendant un moment avant que la baisse d'aides intervienne


----------



## Nounou22 (13 Octobre 2022)

Et un parent qui m'étale la situation de ses aides pour que je baisse mon taux horaire, c'est mort de chez mort ... Je lui demanderai si elle accepterai une baisse horaire au vu du fait qu'elle va travailler plus d'heures? Réponse assurée 😉 non 😅


----------



## zabeth 1 (13 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour, 
pas votre pb si elle a une baisse des aides. 
Elle a une augmentation de salaire, ben vous aussi.
et comme les collègues, pour le IE , ne prenez au dessous du minimum légal.


----------



## Nina. (13 Octobre 2022)

"Vu que la maman va avoir son salaire augmenté c'est aides vont diminuer. Et de sa poche elle va sortir 400 euros c'est ce qu'elle m'a dit ce matin."
On s'en fiche! N'écoute pas ce genre de "pleurniche" des parents, nous avons un travail et un salaire que va avec, c'est n'est pas une brocante pour chouiner et négocier les prix! Nous avons un tarif et pour ceux qu'on besoin de notre service doivent payer et point final!
Je voulais aussi me plaindre à "Carrefour" que mon salaire reste le meme et qu'en meme temps je dois débourser plus+++ pour mes courses car ils n'arretent pas d'agumenter les prix!


----------



## Chantou1 (13 Octobre 2022)

Étoile …. Vous fixez votre tarif en fonction du salaire et de l’aide du parent ?!

C’est une blague j’espère.

Vous commencez à priori. Donc svp pensez *TOUJOURS* à *VOTRE PORTE-MONNAIE*… à* VOTRE RETRAITE* *FUTURE*

Il y a un *MINIMUM* à respecter au niveau des IE et IN idem pour le salaire. C’est déjà TRÈS PEU, donc ne sous-estimez pas encore + notre métier.

Vous ne devez pas dépasser le montant mis sur pajemploi 42,36€ net de mémoire. Bien sur plusieurs critères mais 30h par semaine, c’est normal que votre tarif horaire soit supérieur que si vous travaillez 50h.

Et votre tarif entretien et nourriture ne pas le baisser … vous avez des bons plans pour avoir vos factures moins chères que les miennes ? Si OUI je suis toujours partante pour les connaître, mais j’en doute à part sI votre conjoint travaille à l’EDF vous ne payez que 10% de la facture …

Donc si c’est NON gardez votre tarif qui devait être prévu pour les IE et IN


----------



## Chantou1 (13 Octobre 2022)

Sachez que les parents pleurnichards sont les PLUS RICHES

Moins d’aide = + de revenus


----------



## Chantou1 (13 Octobre 2022)

Et 400€ de sa poche c’est un MINIMUM par chez moi.

Ne pas oublier qu’elle va avoir le *CRÉDIT* *D’IMPÔT* TOUS LES MOIS à partir de *JANVIER* *2023 versé sur son compte bancaire *

Et Éventuellement* aide de son Comité d’Entreprise 100€ ou ? 

soit directement versé sur son compte OU le votre (CESU) *


----------



## Griselda (13 Octobre 2022)

Comme les collègues.

Perso je suis beaucoup plus pragmatique. Dès le 1er entretien les PE partent avec une grille de taux horaire en fonction du nbr de jr/sem, du nbr d'h/ jr, de la tranche horaire demandée.
Ainsi donc ils savent dès le départ qu'en cas de changement futur, SI j'accepte un changement, il y aura une modification probable de mon taux horaire.
Celui ci est donc uniquement établie par rapport à ma charge de travail et le fait que je préfère un contrat à temps plein dans mes horaires.

En aucun cas mon taux n'est calculé en fonction des aides des PE et ce pour plusieurs raisons:
- leurs aides peuvent baisser sans que ma charge de travail ne baisse alors pourquoi serais je tout à coup moins bien payée? je ne suis pas responsable des décisions politiques
- leurs aides pourraient augmenter et s'ils ne le me disent pas je n'aurais aucun moyen de le savoir pour autant je mets ma main à couper qu'ils se garderaient bien de me proposer une augmentation de mon taux (ils se contenteraient d'être contents d'avoir un reste à charge moins important)
- s'ils ont une diminution d'aide c'est bien que l'état a estimé qu'ils avaient plus de moyens pour payer mon salaire, ce n'est donc pas à moi d'absorber cette baisse d'aide

Donc si je travail 10h de plus par semaine oui ma mensu va forcément augmenter (encore heureux!) peut être que mon taux horaire va baisser pour être raccord avec ma grille, ça reste à voir.
Quoi qu'il arrive en aucun cas mes IE ne se trouvent en dessous du minimum légal et si ce PE était honnête avec toi il rectifierait immédiatement car il ne peut l'ignorer, c'est précisé sur le site PAJEmploi.
Profitte de cette demande d'Avenant pour rétablir tout ça.


----------



## LadyA. (13 Octobre 2022)

On ne baisse JAMAIS son taux si augmentation des heures 
C'est elle qui veut augmenter les heures, ok, elle paie en conséquence


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (13 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour

Mais'que faites vous ? Le ie au minimum c'est 3.55 pour 9h.
Pas moins.

Vous vous lesez volontairement et décrédibilisez les assistantes maternelles qui elles suivent la législation.


----------



## kikine (13 Octobre 2022)

Etoile a dit: 


> Je lui avais fait un taux horaire à 3,8 pour 30h et 2,9 en IE.
> La je lui ai baissé car il y a plus d'heure mais j'ai augmenté les IE même si je sais que je Suis en dessous du tarif réglementé


attention au redressement fiscal !! car là en étant en dessous du minimum pour les ie vous n'avez pas le droit à l'abattement et si vous le faites les impôts peuvent vous tomber dessus


----------



## Mimipoupina (13 Octobre 2022)

Pour exemple pour mon 32h en AC je suis à 4,33net et pour mon 40h en AC 3,93net


----------



## angèle1982 (13 Octobre 2022)

MeliMelo la moyenne nationale et à 3.70 euros ??? et bien dis-donc nous ici on est loin du compte ... et dans la moyenne basse !!! et ce qu'Etoile dit est vrai les PE essaient toujours de baisser le taux horaire pour payer toujours moins c'est le plus souvent ainsi !!! maintenant elle peut toujours refuser l'avenant ...


----------



## angèle1982 (13 Octobre 2022)

Perso dès que les IE augmentent je donne la preuve à me PE et note le nouveau montant sur ma feuille de présence les PE ont le droit de noter de leur côté mais moi je donne ma feuille à chaque fin de mois ...et même je note ce qu'ils doivent me régler et déclarer sur Pajemploi ! donc pas le droit d'être en dessous pour les IE ! affirmez vous dès le départ pour ce genre de choses si vos PE voient que cous cédez et que vous acceptez tout vous êtes mal barrée ...


----------



## Nina. (13 Octobre 2022)

La seule fois que j'ai diminué mon tarif à cause de trop écouter des parents pleurnicheurs, j'ai eu droit à un retrait de l'enfant pour la crèche 3 mois après grrrrr.


----------

